# Keystone Challenger



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Has anyone heard if Keystone is shutting down Challenger? All of their units show "stock only" on their website. I could be wrong but I take this to mean that they are not making any more of them. Just curious?

-CC


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I noticed this the other day myself Curtis and had the same thought.
Usually you see that when they are closing out a model, but when it's the whole line you have to wonder.

Let's just keep our fingers crossed that we do not see the same thing on Keystones Outback page!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Outback is not even close to being shut down. I havent seen any Challengers on our lot for a good while. Rumor is, Keystone is expanding the Outback 5er line because its much more successful than the Challenger line.

The Outback line is going to get bigger. Ive said this before, but the Outback line is right at the top selling rv in america. So Keystone is quickly taking advantage of this and is expanding the line.

Yes this is all rumors, but being we are a stone throw from the Keystone factory, rumors carry some weight as far as Im concerned.

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Has anyone heard if Keystone is shutting down Challenger? All of their units show "stock only" on their website. I could be wrong but I take this to mean that they are not making any more of them. Just curious?
> 
> -CC


Curtis, don't know where I heard it, but I do remember something about the Challenger line being discontinued.

Mark


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I read on another forum that they are discontinuing the Everest line as well. I don't know if it is true or not though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen several well known RV makers shut down certain lines until their stock pile dwindles or demand comes up. Though mostly in the Toy Hauler line, I think this is becoming more common.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing about a many of these lines, is that there is not a lot of difference besides graphics and fabrics. I suppose you could close a brand completely, and then restore it when the time is right without a lot of effort or expense.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

jetjane said:


> I read on another forum that they are discontinuing the Everest line as well. I don't know if it is true or not though.


It appears so. All of those show 'Stock Only' as well.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They dont have excess inventory. They are making some changes to keep up with the competition. The Cameo full wall slide has em rethinking things a bit. Heartland is putting the hurts on em. Open Range is also forcing them to change ideas. Dont worry some cool new 5ers are just around the corner for Keystone.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> One thing about a many of these lines, is that there is not a lot of difference besides graphics and fabrics. I suppose you could close a brand completely, and then restore it when the time is right without a lot of effort or expense.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I had understood that some of the band variety was due to dealer non-complete clauses. Someone may have the rights to sell a particular brand in an area, so the manufacturer comes out with the same trailer in another line and then signs up another dealer to an exclusivity agreement. I'm betting that with many dealers going under, they don't need as many brands any more. Just a guess though...


----------

